# I need advice/help.



## jasil (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey Guys & Gals,

After being on a workout hiatus for 6yrs I have decided to hit it hard again. If I hear one more "Dude, you quit working out huh" from a old friend I'm going to flip.

I am 6'1 225 and my goals are lose fat, increase muscle size, and maintain good health, but mainly size. I am 29.

My diet is more or less as follows:
Meal 1: Protien shake
Meal 2: Tuna and a piece of fruit
Meal 3: More tuna
Meal 4: Tuna and a green vegetable
Meal 5: Chicken breast, a grain, salad
Meal 6: Protien shake

My only supplements are multivitamins, flaxseed oil, protien shakes.

I work out at either 5:00 am or 7:30 pm  on a 3 on 1 off split and I get 6.5-9hrs of sleep per night.

Back when my life was working out most supplements sucked, so I didn't buy any has anything changed? I hear alot about prohormones, but don't know anything else. Creatine I hear is proven, but I don't know what dosage is correct. 

Any help would be Awesome and thanks for the read and critique.

John B.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2003)

jasil welcome to IM!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

How long have you been eating that diet?


----------



## jasil (Sep 3, 2003)

3 weeks I'm tired of tuna, but it is so convenient.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

and what was your diet like before...cause this is a pretty drastic diet...i can see why you are sick of tuna...you need more balance in your diet plus more variety and fats.


----------



## jasil (Sep 3, 2003)

Pick one? I did the all you can eat diet about three years ago, Jumped on the Sugar Busters diet two years ago, Atkins it sucked, and the latest is moderation up until all of this tuna.

The tuna diet as my coworkers call it worked before and is working now. If I plateau or cease to grow muscle I'll throw in a low sugar weight gain, but what do you know about supplements?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

Try substituting some lean beef and fish for some of that tuna 

What are you looking to accomplish by using sups???


----------



## jasil (Sep 3, 2003)

I don't know how to put it except to say that I want to get bigger and stronger as fast as possible while losing fat. Anything that is anabolic I guess? Is there anything out there that can help you "pack on muscle" as they say?

I really have no faith in supplements, , but me being out of the loop for so long I wanted to know if anything current is real and not hype!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

your not gonna get big and strong by eating tuna and no carbs. you need to drastically up your calories and rev your metabolism up. do a search on carb cycling and see what you think. it may be a good thing for you.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah, if your main goal is to gain muscle you gotta eat more good calories!  You could do a mini bulk and if you don't go crazy and eat alot of bad calories then you'll put on muscle and still burn the little bit of fat you want off.  

More muscle=more calories burned.  

If you stick to the diet you posted above you'll just keep burning fat... that diet doesn't leave anything left to build muscle from... make sense???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

he may go into starvation mode and hold all his fat with a diet that low in caloried and nutrients too.


----------



## jasil (Sep 7, 2003)

I added up all of my calories taken in for a day the total is???

3000-3400

Your saying that is not nearly enough? I only workout 45 min. the rest of my day is filled with sitting in a chair at work.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 7, 2003)

no that is alot of calories. but do you mind typing your calculations cause i have no idea how you came up with that number.


----------

